# il mattino dopo



## santpola

Le matin après........ Si può dire? Grazie


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao 

Avresti una frase completa?


----------



## santpola

Il mattino dopo i due amici arrivano a casa di Virginia


----------



## DearPrudence

Direi:
"*Le lendemain matin*"

Non si può dire "le matin après"


----------



## matoupaschat

Si dice più spesso come suggerito da DP, ma si scrive anche "le jour suivant, au matin".


----------



## santpola

Grazie a tutti


----------

